# fibro



## Guest (Jan 22, 1999)

Does anyone else get sore chest muscles on there breast bone, so sore it hurts to touch? I also have ibs and am usually on that board but have this fibromyalgia too and this chest soreness is killing me, any info helpful thank you so much Laurie


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 1999)

Hi laur3,I deffinitely get sore breast bones. When my doc is checking me out for this he actually pushes right on them to see if it hurts.I'm not exactly sure why but I believe it has something to do with preasure points. Maybe we can find out more about this, hope for now that it helps to know that you aren't alone.sass


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 1999)

Hi Laur3,I am certainly no expert at this, but I think the worst pressure point is different for everyone. Mine is definitely in the neck. Anytime I have an outbreak of fibro, the neck just radiates pain. I'm thinking (just an opinion, mind you) that probably everyone will have different places hurt more than others. I have classic pressure points pains, but the neck about kills me. Anyone else?PS Have you talked to your doctor about this? And, I'm just curious, is you doctor well-informed about fibro?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 1999)

Thanks for responding, I have a Dr who seems very informed on fibro but some times I think she blames every symptom I have on this. This pain has been so sore I can hardly handle it but she thinks it is fibro. We have alot of lupus run in my family it seems and I worry about this, I have a 17 year old just diagnosed with Lupus, My test called a fana is slightly elevated but not enough she says to say I have lupus, I also have where my gums break out and I had this biopsied, they said it was auto immune but what that means I don't know, I always get steroid cremes for this as does my daughter for her lesions she gets from her lupus she gets on her face. I am so frustrated as she says this is my fibro but who knows really. Thanks and I am glad I found this board, Laurie------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Laurie, On the ibs board someone posted a note about a very informative web page on fibro "Jim Roaches fibromyalgia page". On page 5 it lists the symptoms and trigger points and the breast bone is listed as one.As for your lupus, my dr has told me that many fo the arthritic diseases will show symptoms but may take up to 7 years to declare themselves. (the time all the tests begin showing positive). She has told all of us that if you have one auto immune disease, the chances for you to have another are greater than the geneneral population. There is type of arthritus that affect the salivary glands. Is that what you have? I think it is called Sjogrens Disease (SP) You need to have you dr. explain to you what it is he/she is looking for. You may want to read info on the web from the American Arthritus Foundation or the LupusFoundation of America. I certainly feel your pain for your daughter as my son was diagnosed with systemic jra when he ws 16. For 2 years he went on intensive treatment and at age 24 he is still in remission. What are her symptoms and how is she coping?[This message has been edited by Rose (edited 01-23-99).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 1999)

And here I thought I was the only one with the gum problem! My gums have been sore for a month. The inside of my mouth feels cut all the time. I was told this was upper respiratory problems. Could it be related to fibro, you think? Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 1999)

Thank you to you all for responding.My Dr has not told me exactly what my auto immune prob is she says it is boarderline lupus acording to the fana test and my symptoms. I do not know what this gum thing is except the biopsy came back auto immune related not cancer or anything, she said it was like my cells were attacking themselves? Ever heard of that? My daughters symptopms are a bad raised area over her nose that they said more than likely willscar and she cannot even be in any sun it makes her break out worse, she as I have fatigue and get sick alot, we both have ibs and I get joint pain and the muscle pain is really bad right now as I said esp the breast bone of all places, anyway my daughter is depressed about the way her face is getting, she is a very pretty petite girl she wanted to model as most teen age girls, she is taking prozac for the moods and it is helping but she is still feeling low self eesteem about her apperance, she is such a sweet girl with a great heart, I hope she can get beond this nad feel good about who she is inside. She is suposed to go to colege this fall she is going for pre mortuary, she wants to council in this area, she has had alot of friends die from suicide and drinking and driving and feels she needs to help in this way as she has felt the pain of losing so many, anyway thank you to you all for your kindness and concern it is appreciated. Laurie


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 1999)

Thank you to you all for responding.My Dr has not told me exactly what my auto immune prob is she says it is boarderline lupus acording to the fana test and my symptoms. I do not know what this gum thing is except the biopsy came back auto immune related not cancer or anything, she said it was like my cells were attacking themselves? Ever heard of that? My daughters symptopms are a bad raised area over her nose that they said more than likely willscar and she cannot even be in any sun it makes her break out worse, she as I have fatigue and get sick alot, we both have ibs and I get joint pain and the muscle pain is really bad right now as I said esp the breast bone of all places, anyway my daughter is depressed about the way her face is getting, she is a very pretty petite girl she wanted to model as most teen age girls, she is taking prozac for the moods and it is helping but she is still feeling low self eesteem about her apperance, she is such a sweet girl with a great heart, I hope she can get beond this nad feel good about who she is inside. She is suposed to go to colege this fall she is going for pre mortuary, she wants to council in this area, she has had alot of friends die from suicide and drinking and driving and feels she needs to help in this way as she has felt the pain of losing so many, anyway thank you to you all for your kindness and concern it is appreciated. Laurie ------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Laurie,Automimmune diseases are disease that attack your own cells. That is the definition of the disease. It is like your body is ready to figh a foreign agent with in it and sends out the defenses. Unfortunately, there is no foreign agent, the body is attacking one of its own.Lupus is one of the autoimmune diseases.Autoimmune disease is not hereditary but tends to run in families.Take care,And tell your daughter hats are in, so now one will know she is hiding from the sum.Rose


----------

